# Nouvel imac: 17' ou 20'?



## Gimli510 (30 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, j'envisage l'achat d'un imac g5 et je me demaindais quel modèle choisir entre le 17' et le 20', sachant que la différence de prix est assez importante et les changement pas énormes(à part l'écran bien sûr )

Je me demande si l'imac 20' vaut vraiment la peine comparé au 17'. La différence de la taille d'écran fait-elle une grande différence pour une utilisationau quotidient (sachant que j'utilise mon mac pour faire tout et n'importe quoi, jeux bureautique, un peu de graphisme etc.). 
La résolution de celui-ci change-t-elle d'un modèle à l'autre? Et de combien est-elle?

Et aussi, l'apple care vaut-il le coup sur ces machines?

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## chroukin (31 Octobre 2005)

Salut 

Le 20" a quand m&#234;me un disque dur bien plus important, une carte graphique plus puissante, u processeur l&#233;g&#232;rement plus puissant,  et comme tu le dis, un &#233;cran plat 20" c'est tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant. Je ne trouve pas la diff&#233;rence de prix si importante, regarde ne serait-ce que la diff&#233;rence entre un 17 et un 20" sur les sites de vente en ligne, tu serais &#233;tonn&#233; 

Pour la r&#233;solution :






L'Apple Care, les avis sont partag&#233;s : certains te diront que c'est trop cher pour ce que c'est, et d'autres te diront qu'on ne sait jamais... Tu as d&#233;j&#224; 1 an de garantie lors de ton achat, l'Apple Care est utile si tu pense que tu peux avoir des soucis au del&#224; de cette garantie. Je trouve l'Apple Care bon march&#233; pour l'Imac (214 euros) compar&#233;e &#224; celle du PowerBook (441 euros) par exemple 

*A toi de te d&#233;cider sur ce point *

Voila, @+


----------



## kokran (31 Octobre 2005)

mais pourquoi l'applecare coûte environ 180 euros chez des revendeurs au lieu de 214 ?
De plus peut on le prendre 3 mois après l'achat ?


----------



## chroukin (31 Octobre 2005)

Alors &#231;a j'en sais rien du tout, j'ai achet&#233; tous mes produits Apple sur l'Apple Store en ligne, beaucoup plus rapide pour moi qui suit dans une ville assez paum&#233;e (quand je suis en France) niveau informatique Mac.

Mais &#231;a d&#233;pend si tu es &#233;tudiant ou non aussi, si tu as des r&#233;ductions sp&#233;ciales, etc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Octobre 2005)

Pour la différence de prix de l'Apple Care, je n'ai pas d'idées. Pour le reste, si ton budget te le permet, prends le 20 pouces. Franchement, cet écran, c'est mortel. Et rien que pour ça, ça vaut le coup de prendre la version 20 pouces.


----------



## chroukin (31 Octobre 2005)

C'est vrai que &#231;a doit franchement &#234;tre top !

Apr&#232;s qu'on vienne pas me dire que Mac c'es cher, car je ne connais pas beaucoup de PC qui proposent une configuration comme celle ci avec un &#233;cran 20 pouce etc... pour ce prix l&#224;, &#224; moins de l'assembler, ce que tout le monde ne sait pas faire. Je dis bien jou&#233; quand m&#234;me sur ce coup l&#224;


----------



## Gimli510 (31 Octobre 2005)

Ok merci donc le 20' à l'air beaucoup mieux^^savez-vous si on peut trouver des barettes de 2go fiables et à prix corrects?


----------



## Nichobus (31 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour, désolé de changer de sujet, mais je suis interressé depuis longtemp par l'imac g5, cette nouvelle version n'a fait qu'augmenter mon désir d'achat. Cependant je me demandais si Front row était si interressant que ça : car à part lire les dvds et regarder ses photos depuis son canapé sans bouger, peut-il lire divx, et autres formats de vidéo venant de différentes sources du genre appareil photo numérique, rip de films, photo de nimporte quel format,vcd et j'en passe etc. En fait je n'ai pas réussi à trouver sur un forum l'explication parfaite du fonctionnement de front row, quel logiciel ouvre t'il ou de quoi se sert il pour ouvrir tous les formats de fichiers multimédia qui existent actuellement.
Car si apple a bridé cette application à l'usage de dvds, musique et tout ce qui peut venir de son petit magasin en ligne, je trouve que l'intérêt en tant que média center, est bien réduit, sans compter que la TV n'est pas incluse... Un mac mini ou un disque dur multimédia comme il le font serait alors plus interressant et surtout beaucoup moins cher, même si l'esthétique serait moins exeptionnelle.


----------



## greg2 (31 Octobre 2005)

Le 20' ça n'a rien à voir.
La qualité de la dalle est bien supérieure à celle du 17'.


----------



## tornade13 (31 Octobre 2005)

Nichobus a dit:
			
		

> Cependant je me demandais si Front row était si interressant que ça : car à part lire les dvds et regarder ses photos depuis son canapé sans bouger, peut-il lire divx, et autres formats de vidéo venant de différentes sources du genre appareil photo numérique, rip de films, photo de nimporte quel format,vcd et j'en passe etc.


Biensur que FrontRow peut lire d'autre video que les DVD moi j'ai essayé et mes Divx passe sans problème   ainsi que mes diaporamas le tout est de placer les multimédias dans les  dossiers adequat.


----------



## Nichobus (31 Octobre 2005)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide. C'est une bonne nouvelle car j'aurai pensé qu'apple briderai ce logiciel pour sa petite marchandise, je n'étais pas le seul apparement puisque dans le SVM mac de ce mois ci où ils en parlent, le directeur du projet center stage, argue cette possibilité.
Mais dis moi, quel logiciel ouvre ces films, ou ces formats en tt genre? Car à ce jour Apple n'avait pas développé d'application pour utiliser autre chose que ses propres formats.
S'agit il d'une Application encore une fois à l'image de l'ipod? Peux tu donner des précisions sur le fonctionnement et les possibilités en général de Front Row? Je suis très étonné de l'ouverture d'apple pour ce logiciel.


----------



## Gimli510 (31 Octobre 2005)

Les videos se lisent logiquement avec qt, non? donc il suffirAIT d'ajouter le codec divx pour pouvoir les lire? Peut-on remplacer le logiciel de lecture par défaut ou front row lit-il les fichiers "tout seul"?


----------



## tornade13 (31 Octobre 2005)

Nichobus a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse rapide. C'est une bonne nouvelle car j'aurai pens&#233; qu'apple briderai ce logiciel pour sa petite marchandise, je n'&#233;tais pas le seul apparement puisque dans le SVM mac de ce mois ci o&#249; ils en parlent, le directeur du projet center stage, argue cette possibilit&#233;.
> Mais dis moi, quel logiciel ouvre ces films, ou ces formats en tt genre? Car &#224; ce jour Apple n'avait pas d&#233;velopp&#233; d'application pour utiliser autre chose que ses propres formats.
> S'agit il d'une Application encore une fois &#224; l'image de l'ipod? Peux tu donner des pr&#233;cisions sur le fonctionnement et les possibilit&#233;s en g&#233;n&#233;ral de Front Row? Je suis tr&#232;s &#233;tonn&#233; de l'ouverture d'apple pour ce logiciel.


Front Row n'a rien d'exceptionnel !! sur ton Mac tu a iphoto, itunes, idvd et QT.

Front Row les combines a partir d'une tr&#232;s belle interface et d'une hi&#233;rarchie fa&#231;on ipod, les Divx et vid&#233;os diverses plac&#233; dans le dossier "S&#233;quences ou Movie" sont lu sans soucis maintenant pour les divx inutile de dire qu'il faille auparavent avoir le codec ad&#233;quat. Perso j'ai le codec Divx6 livr&#233; avec Toast 7. 


Gimli510 m'a grill&#233; pour les codecs


----------



## Gimli510 (31 Octobre 2005)

Ok merci et ca se passe comment si on a le dock pour l'ipod à coté de l'imac?


----------



## chroukin (1 Novembre 2005)

Petite pr&#233;cision tout de m&#234;me : j'ai essay&#233; Front Row et si tu ne g&#232;res pas tes photos avec iPhoto, tu peux laisser tomber la fonction Photos de Front Row. Comme j'ai d&#233;sinstall&#233; iPhoto (utilit&#233; ????) je ne peux pas lire mes photos sur Front Row. Donc pour moi Front Row n'est pas assez configurable &#224; mon go&#251;t.

Pour les DivX, pas de souci, &#231;a se lit tout seul, et la musique c'es top aussi (j'ai pas test&#233; le DVD), il ne manque plus que les paroles qui s'affichent &#224; c&#244;t&#233; de la jaquette ce serait vraiment super...

Ha vivement qu'Apple sorte la t&#233;l&#233;commande Bluetooth &#224; part


----------



## fabulousfab (1 Novembre 2005)

kokran a dit:
			
		

> De plus peut on le prendre 3 mois après l'achat ?



Oui, tu as jusqu'à la date anniversaire de 1 an après l'achat pour le prendre.
Mais dans ce cas, tu ne rajouteras que 2 ans de garantie (en fait, quelque soit la date à laquelle tu le prends, la garantie totale est de 3 ans)


----------



## Kiwiprime (1 Novembre 2005)

Bah moi, pour revenir au sujet, j'ai commandé le 17" !



D'abord, la différence de prix n'est pas négligeable. Aprés évidemmement, c'est une question de moyen, mais bon je préfère ne pas mettre tous mes oeufs dans le même panier... surtout que les Mactel vont arriver ; je craquerais surement pour un portable.

Ensuite, pour une raison de place. Le 17" a un encombrement (et un poid) bien inférieur au 20", et chez moi ca fait une grosse différence. Ma copine a eu peur quand elle a vu ce qui allait remplacer son iBook !

160 giga me suffisent amplement, mais bon là c'est sur que certain veulent encore plus ! Je préfère pour ma part avoir un disque externe en plus.

Pour le reste, le 17" à tout : superdrive, Bluetooth, Airport, iSight, etc.

 

Donc voilà, c'est sûr qu'avec le 20", on a le top du top. Mais bon le 17" est "le second best"...

Moins cher, moins encombrant, tout aussi efficace, le 17" me convient amplement.


----------



## mfy2a (1 Novembre 2005)

Kiwiprime a dit:
			
		

> Bah moi, pour revenir au sujet, j'ai commandé le 17" !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi j'ai pris le 20 car j'ai plus de pc fixe, je n'ai plus qu'un centrino qui a deja 1 ans (1.7mhz) et je pense aussi comme toi que lors de lariver des mactel je craquerais, mais pour remplacer mon portable


----------



## Gimli510 (1 Novembre 2005)

Après étude de mon budget, je pense que je devrais me "contenter" du 17'  mais j'aimerai savoir si j'arriverai quand-même à bien faire tourner les jeux actuels (CoD, american army, UT 2k4 etc.) et B&W 2. Sur les sites pécé, les différences entre les deux cartes graphiques ne sont pas très importantes, qu'en est-il sur mac?

J'aimerai aussi savoir si la ram avait une importance pour le bon fonctionnement et si 1giga est suffisant, ou 1,5 giga, cela vaut-il vraiment le coup?

MErci


----------



## mfy2a (1 Novembre 2005)

pour la carte video, c'est sur qu'il  n'y a pas des masses de diff, maintenant pour la difference de prix, je prefere prendre 1.5 de ram, car plus y'a de ram, plus le ac aime 

maintenant pour le jeux, &#231;a devrai tourn&#233;, mais bon un imac n'est pas a la pointe de la tchnologie pour le jeux, mais si c'est pour jouer de temps en temps, il devrais faire tourn&#233; tout les jeux recent (pour le moment) ^^


----------



## chroukin (1 Novembre 2005)

Pour les jeux, je crois que les efforts qui ont &#233;t&#233; faits concernant la carte graphique seront suffisants.

A mois que tu ne veuilles faire du 15O FPS alors l&#224; je ne saurai pas quoi te dire...


----------



## Gimli510 (2 Novembre 2005)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Pour les jeux, je crois que les efforts qui ont été faits concernant la carte graphique seront suffisants.
> 
> A mois que tu ne veuilles faire du 15O FPS alors là je ne saurai pas quoi te dire...



Acheter un pm quad alors?


----------



## chroukin (2 Novembre 2005)

Tu peux, je ne t'en emp&#234;cherai pas


----------



## Mac_Demons (2 Novembre 2005)

Salut à tous!

Je me demandais si quelqu'un connait les dimension du nouvel iMac 20"? J'ai rin trouvé sur le site d'Apple.


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Novembre 2005)

Mac_Demons a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous!
> 
> Je me demandais si quelqu'un connait les dimension du nouvel iMac 20"? J'ai rin trouvé sur le site d'Apple.


 
Salut!

C'est ici


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2005)

Je viens de me commander le nouveau iMac 20', 1,5 Go de ram.

Je l'ai commander par téléphone, ce qu'il faut toujours faire si vous voulez négocier un truc. 
J'ai pu négocier le prix de la ram, je l'ai donc à 10 euros près au même tarif que chez Crucial.


----------



## tornade13 (3 Novembre 2005)

Salut Foguenne  

T'a négocier avec un homme ou une femme 

[mode serieux] 

J'ai essayé la semaine dernière. Réponse: "pas de remise on a déjà des prix très compétitif"  sur un 17


----------



## Foguenne (3 Novembre 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Foguenne
> 
> T'a n&#233;gocier avec un homme ou une femme
> 
> ...




Une femme.   (Aur&#233;lie)
En passant par un revendeur, c'est plus facile aussi. 
Comme le vendeur comp&#233;tent le plus proche (cami Li&#232;ge) est &#224; 150 km, je l'ai command&#233; en ligne.


----------



## tornade13 (3 Novembre 2005)

Je suis passé voir mon revendeur ce soir (Blois 41), son principale fournisseur à reçu 2000 imac aujourd'hui  il en a commandé 10 pièces dont 1 pour démo, il devrait arrivés la semaine prochaine  

Je vais attendre un peu pour l'essayer a moins de demander a Aurélie  t'a son numéro Foguenne


----------



## Gimli510 (3 Novembre 2005)

Et pour la ram? Que faut-il prendre?  Il y en a sur macway à 100 euros mais sans garantie, ou une à 120 euros avec 10 ans de garantie... y a-t-il des risques de... mal tomber avec ce genre de ram? Que me conseillez-vous?

Une autre question aussi mais un petit peu hs: savez-vous ou je peux trouver de la ram pour mon emac 1.25ghz superdrive, car chez macway, ils n'en ont que pour ceux jusqu'à 1giga...

Merci


----------



## tornade13 (3 Novembre 2005)

Gimli510 a dit:
			
		

> Et pour la ram? Que faut-il prendre?  Il y en a sur macway à 100 euros mais sans garantie, ou une à 120 euros avec 10 ans de garantie... y a-t-il des risques de... mal tomber avec ce genre de ram? Que me conseillez-vous?
> 
> Une autre question aussi mais un petit peu hs: savez-vous ou je peux trouver de la ram pour mon emac 1.25ghz superdrive, car chez macway, ils n'en ont que pour ceux jusqu'à 1giga...
> 
> Merci


Pour la mémoire tous le monde recommande crucial alors je recommande aussi


----------



## Gimli510 (4 Novembre 2005)

Ok merci  c'est bien de la pc-4200?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Novembre 2005)

Gimli510 a dit:
			
		

> Une autre question aussi mais un petit peu hs: savez-vous ou je peux trouver de la ram pour mon emac 1.25ghz superdrive, car chez macway, ils n'en ont que pour ceux jusqu'à 1giga...
> Merci


Curieux car il y a encore celle-ci chez Macway : Ici...


----------



## chroukin (4 Novembre 2005)

Gimli510 a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci  c'est bien de la pc-4200?




Regarde sur le site www.crucial.com comme cité plus haut, tu as juste à donner ton modèle d'ordinateur au travers de 3 étapes et ça te donnera la mémoire qu'il te faut.

@+


----------



## sirromano1er (4 Novembre 2005)

Pour info (je sais pas si ça peut te rassurer  ), je vais commander la pc4200 1Go chez crucial. Si tu donnes la reference du nouvel imac, il te sort deux modeles : pc4200 et pc 5300. Etant donné qu'apple recommande 4200 (et qu'en plus, elle est moins cher ), c'est celle ci qui semble convenir..

voili voilou

Romano, qui attends impatiemment son imac


----------



## Lonneki (4 Novembre 2005)

Mon Apple Center n'a pas arr&#234;t&#233; de me raconter des c...
La semaine derni&#232;re c'&#233;tait : "On aura les iMac 20" Vendredi"
Cette semaine (donc Vendredi) : "Ah non d&#233;sol&#233;, comptez 10 &#224; 15 jours"

Si j'avais su j'aurais command&#233; depuis 10 jours sur l'Apple Store et comme il n'est jamais trop tard je viens de le faire. Sur la commande ils m'indiquent 7 &#224; 10 jours, ici vous dites 3 semaines... Bref j'ai le temps 
Question : ils d&#233;bitent de suite ou &#224; l'envoi ???
Merci


----------



## Gimli510 (4 Novembre 2005)

Merci, dès demain la pire des tortures va commencer pour moi... l'attente de mon imac    : Après négociation avec les parents, j'ai de quoi m'offrir un 20', ca ne va que rendre l'attente encore plus terrible!


----------



## darquos (4 Novembre 2005)

Je suis étonné de voir que pour seulement 100 ¤ on peut rajouter 1 Go de Ram !!! C'est plutôt une très bonne nouvelle.

Moi aussi j'attend mon iMac qui est à Shanghai depuis le 1 novembre...


----------

